# Need help with breed history



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm writing an article on GSDs for a local pet magazine. I'm kinda stuck on where the split between show line and working line began. I know it started with the Martins and Quanto/Canto but honestly in the late 60's early 70's Sieger dogs still looked close to the breed. When exactly did the roach/slope back start to become a trend? 
And what makes Zamp and Fanto so famous? is it because of what they produced or was it just that ppl got more interested in GSDs around their time (ie. more commercial)? 

Sorry if my question seem stupid i've been awake all night researching :wild:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There has actually been a split in the breed since the beginning. Things were just kept a bit better in balance until the Martins. 

Looking at pictures the change in structure started in the 80's. 

Zamp, Fanto or any dog becomes famous because they continue on through their kids, so have proven their ability to produce. They produced sons who also produced good offspring, etc.


----------

